# The Hungry Ghost (photo heavy!!!)



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

There's a really gorgeous Japanese SFX make up book that I guess is out of print now and commanding some high prices. If I get some time, I might scan in some of their really awesome finished looks. Amazon.com: A Complete Guide to Special Effects Makeup: Conceptual Artwork by Japanese Makeup Artists (9784766118339): Graphic-Sha: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Z6MdR4eiL

It was really inspiring as soon as I got it, I think it was the next day I just grabbed some stuff and started experimenting and ended up creating this mask. I ended up doing a shoot with along with some sfx make up (basic bruising, scarring and burn marks) with tips I got from the book. I wish you could see the perfect finger print bruising I achieved on my neck from a "choking".

This mask begin as a very simple plastic full mask found at many craft stores for a few bucks. I cut the shape I wanted and added the small "canister" shapes on the sides (hardware store) and wove the wire over the lips. I would advise primer first, but I get way too anxious in my "experiments" and skip the necessary steps (which is only bad now because it's started to flake in spots). I just aged the ever living hell out of it which just takes time. I use the antiquing solutions you usually get at Michaels but I think JoAnn's started to carry them. Triangle Crafts make them, called "_Sophisticated Finishes_". The iron and rust ones work the best for me. Using real metal parts on the mask helped in the aging process as well. Straps are from some other item of clothing I hacked apart I think and glued (E600 rocks!) on the inside of the mask. Nightgown was bought for 90¢ at the thrift store and aged first with tea than I used a water bottle to spritz brown dye directly on it and cut holes in it.

This may help someone doing an asulym scene? Or even for your costume for your haunt?

Any questions I'm happy to answer! Thank you all for all the kind words on my Ghostly Baroness costume!





































_(shot by Billie Stafford, model/mua/etc is me)_


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

man, that's great! I never would have guessed you started with a cheapo plastic mask. Great job.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I love you.

I REALLY love you.

I love you sooooo much...










But seriously now, if you're willing to sell those (or that one) I'll pay top dollar!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Dave the Dead! Amazing what paint can do and too much time!!!

Hahaha, you're too kind Mcnab!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is you? OMG.. I thought those were movie stills.

Fantastic costume. Too bad that book is so expensive. The highest price was over $1000


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I would be more than happy to pay 40$ for a piece of art! :biggrinkin:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Those Picts Creeped me out. Too real.

I guess that's a good thing for you.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought a copy before it went out of print and it's pretty awesome. 
Some of the steps are missing in the how-to directions, so I'd recommend that you already have a solid working knowledge of make-up effects.
They must of got lost in the translation


----------

